
Ikea hackthon cheat the participators - crazyphage
&quot;IKEA has lost trust for most of the participators, since the sponsor cheat participators and the competition is just like a shell game. The sponsor just kick participators out only 3 days before the compassion. You should show basic respect for us. And now, thousands(14000+) of people have noticed the shameful behavior of IKEA on zhihu. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zhihu.com&#x2F;question&#x2F;272685517&#x2F;answer&#x2F;367680819 &quot;
======
fiiv
Sorry, some of the nuance is lost in google translation. It seems that the
hackathon drastically reduced the amount of seats a few days before, is that
the issue here?

~~~
crazyphage
Yes, and they keep avoiding the reason. Some of them prepared for weeks, and
they bought plane tickets and book the hotels, they just sent an email to say
regret two days before the event.

